
Penguin scraps degree requirement - bootload
http://www.bbc.com/news/education-35343680
======
bootload
_" The firm wants to have a more varied intake of staff and suggests there is
no clear link between holding a degree and performance in a job."_

What a statement. No mention of how they do selection.

